# BM waterborne ceiling paint



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Has anyone use this stuff yet?? (besides you VP)

I was comp some and won't have the right opportunity to use it yet... It is suppose to have less the 2% angler sheen?? can't remember how they list or rate angular sheen... Well anyways it almost dead flat or about as dead your gonna get.... Its not priced the same as Aura (which it shouldn't be as its a ceiling paint) I heard it touches up great and doesn't flash patches (again being dead flat it shouldn't)

anyways just looking for some hands on info...


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Takes a little longer to dry also
...which is good doing those ceilings

It's pretty fricken flat


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

It was free to you, but what is the contractor price?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> It was free to you, but what is the contractor price?


I was told my price would be mid 20's


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The stuff better wash my truck and make me coffee if it thinks I'm going to quit using the Muresco.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Muresco is nice, but since it only comes in white (I do not think it is made for tinting at least), and I just had to paint a blue ceiling to white and took 3 coats with Muresco, there is room for improvement. If the new stuff has Aura coverage, it could be really good stuff.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Muresco is nice, but since it only comes in white (I do not think it is made for tinting at least), and I just had to paint a blue ceiling to white and took 3 coats with Muresco. If the new stuff has Aura coverage, it could be really good stuff.


Never had that happen to me. Muresco IMHO has excellent hiding properties. Are you using the classic formula, or the new bright formula? I only use the classic formula.

If I need a color for a ceiling, I use the Regal flat.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think it is classic formula, but I did not know there where two versions, so I could be wrong. I have used regal for ceilings as well and it does work fine but if the new ceiling paint is cheaper than Regal flat or close, that would be good.

The ceiling was a medium-dark blue, should have primed it, but I was hoping to get it in two coats Muresco. It was 95% with two coats.


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

BM new ceiling paint has been working out good for us so far. It does have the waterbourne technology and uses the GenX colorants like Aura. It comes in an ultra flat white and all 4 bases for tinting. Price wise Ben Moore has placed a minimum sell price of $27.99. Which I would assume that is roughly $5 to $6 more than most pay for Muresco and a couple dollars less than Regal Flat.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I use the Regal flat.


yeah but regal really isn't flat... Muresco is flatter than regal IMO and this new stuff is suppose to be flatter than both..


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Angle Sheen is 0-2 degress. That is a museum flat.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

NACE said:


> Angle Sheen is 0-2 degress. That is a museum flat.


degress thats the word I was looking for!

Also I noticed on the can today the its a vinyl acrylic polymer.. I was surprise to see vinyl... Isn't that old technology???


----------



## Craig76 (Dec 12, 2008)

Benjamin Moore’s Waterborne Ceiling Paint offers a premium product to accompany the super premium and premium lines that are typically used on walls i.e.Aura, Regal.
This product is formulated to be ultra flat which diffuses light and hides many surface imperfections. Waterborne Ceiling paint has Less than 2% sheen at an 85 degree angle in all bases regardless of color. For comparison, Muresco Ceiling Paint’s Gloss range is between 2 and 5% at an 85 degree angle. Waterborne Ceiling Paint is available in a complete line of tinting bases and a ready mixed ceiling white (09). Also, this product is formulated for an increased open time which helps to eliminate lap marks as well as decreasing splatter.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I think it is classic formula, but I did not know there where two versions, so I could be wrong.
> 
> Muresco classic is 04, or decorator white. The standard muresco is 01 white.
> 
> Looking forward to trying out the new ceiling paint. Given the price point, I'll be using muresco mostly. But will use the new product when I need a dead flat ceiling paint.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

At that price I'd try PPG Premium ceiling white. It costs less ($17 gal) and is the flatest paint I have ever used.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Just looked it is 0-3 at 85 degrees gloss meter.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Even cheaper is Sherwin Williams Masterhide. It is 0 to 2 at 85 degrees. Not as bright as PPG but real close.


----------

